# Birds of Wales - Live at the Verge videos



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

We recently did a session at XM Radio's "Live at the Verge" and we had a video camera in the control room picking up the sound from the control room (direct)... I posted all of the videos on Youtube for everyone to take a look at.
Please take a look and tell me what you think.
(i'm the guy standing closest to the drummer on the right)

A Few More days - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w1Vb27qRzA

My Lady; In July - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb0P0_fR8qs

Philanthropist - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpAD5iZ53bE

Life - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVPw5JoxPrQ

Untitled (Picky) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIZSGtzEVXo


----------

